# Can you live off a part time job?



## Mellow-world (Aug 31, 2006)

If its just yourself can you live off the wage from it, pay for the food, bills, rent, necesities etc, and still be able to buy a few dvds and books when you need to? Or would you really need to be working full time? Also would you actualy be able to save any money at all for the future?

Or will i have to be getting a full time job?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2006)

depends on how much rent you pay and what you're part time at.

Part time teaching while living in a shared house? probably
part time bar work? less likely
living on your own? much less likely


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends how well paid the job is, and how many hours.

Although the full time wage in my last job was good, because I only did 18 hours, the pay wasn't as good as my last job - which was lower paid, but I did 25 hours a week.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends how much you get paid. I get by with a part time job, but it's pretty well paid, and I do other things to earn cash too (gardening, websites, other bits and bobs)


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 31, 2006)

I could easily live on half my wages, but I'd rather work full-time and have the savings. I only work 13 days a month anyway, so it's not that hard. Money doesn't buy you true happiness, but it gives you more options (and a safety net). I just got paid today, and I was shocked to see how much I get, now that the contract changes are filtering through.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 31, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> I just got paid today, and I was shocked to see how much I get, now that the contract changes are filtering through.


Damn nurses!!!! Bleeding the NHS dry!!!!! 

It's cos of people like you that they can't afford to buy a computer system that works!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 31, 2006)

or just get a full time time and loaf on U75 so it feels like you only work part time.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2006)

I guess it boils down to how you define 'part time' but as a freelancer, there's certainly been long periods where I've been getting along with only a few days here and there, and I haven't found it too much of a struggle.

But there again, I'm cheap and don't have a family to look after, a mortgage to pay or a car to upkeep (just my beers)


----------



## LDR (Aug 31, 2006)

My Good Lady Wife and I are in the very lucky position of only one of us having to work to support a relatively nice lifestyle so I guess we could both go part-time if we really wanted to.

Hmm...In fact that's not such a bad idea....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends what you get paid to work part time.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 31, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I guess it boils down to how you define 'part time' but as a freelancer, there's certainly been long periods where I've been getting along with only a few days here and there, and I haven't found it too much of a struggle.
> 
> But there again, I'm cheap and don't have a family to look after, a mortgage to pay or a car to upkeep (just my beers)



True - I'm in the same position.  Worked for two weeks in July, haven't worked since.  But we don't spend much, so it doesn't matter.

Keep a diary and write down how much you spend for a month.   If it's higher than what your part time job would bring in, then you need to highlight the areas where you think you can make savings.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 31, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Damn nurses!!!! Bleeding the NHS dry!!!!!
> 
> It's cos of people like you that they can't afford to buy a computer system that works!



No, it's because of IT types like the one I once flatshared with, who <quote> "wouldn't get out of bed for less than £40 an hour".


----------



## ngeru (Aug 31, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> My Good Lady Wife and I are in the very lucky position of only one of us having to work to support a relatively nice lifestyle so I guess we could both go part-time if we really wanted to.
> 
> Hmm...In fact that's not such a bad idea....


If only my MD thought that way. I've often thought of going part-time as already there are a few part-timers here at work. However upon being presented with the suggestion (not mine but someone else who travels from Norwich everyday!) he's not having any of it as he's not willing to 'waste money on rent for anymore unoccupied desks'. FFS him & the other directors skive off often enough...


----------



## LDR (Aug 31, 2006)

Can you not suggest a job share maybe?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Part-time on minimum wage, no chance really, unless you can eek out various benefits to fill the gap.

If / when I return to work, I can't see myself ever doing more than part-time again, as I don't think I'll ever be cured, but possibly well enough to hold down a part time job at some point, and now I've got a good degree hopefully I'll be able to earn enough to have a reasonable living income on that.


----------



## boxinghefner (Aug 31, 2006)

i'd find it impossible without help - with costs of living in London.

Nice idea though


----------



## wiskey (Aug 31, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> . I just got paid today, and I was shocked to see how much I get, now that the contract changes are filtering through.



is that AfC?

we're STILL waiting for any change


----------



## Mellow-world (Aug 31, 2006)

boxinghefner said:
			
		

> i'd find it impossible without help - with costs of living in London.
> 
> Nice idea though



I have no idea what the wages would be with a part time job of any sort. I live in Oxford so I imagine that will be cheaper than London?


----------



## Ravzila (Aug 31, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> No, it's because of IT types like the one I once flatshared with, who <quote> "wouldn't get out of bed for less than £40 an hour".



SO true.


----------



## Choc (Aug 31, 2006)

i can at the moment

but i think only because i have got no family to look after and live in a flatshare.

but considering these circumstances i have got enough also to save some every month.

i wouldn't want to nourish a family with my part time wages though.

also sometimes i earn quite a bit and then sometimes i get all lazy and hardly work at all.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 31, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> also sometimes i earn quite a bit and then sometimes i get all lazy and hardly work at all.


just like nurse Dot up there!

I tell you, I'm in the wrong business! 

hmmmmm, maybe I'll retrain as a nurse, can't be that hard.

Not sure I've got the legs for those tight white skirts though....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been checking the salary payments for the place where I work today (which always pisses me off because they all earn far more than me ) and there's a few people on 3 or 4 day weeks still earning upwards of 30k. So if you're a highly paid IT professional it's quite easy.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 31, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> just like nurse Dot up there!



Since when did I "sometimes get lazy and hardly work"????


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 31, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> Since when did I "sometimes get lazy and hardly work"????






			
				H.Dot said:
			
		

> I only work 13 days a month anyway, so it's not that hard.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 31, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

>



12.5 hour days + permanent contract + unpaid overtime =  full-time work


----------



## Choc (Aug 31, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> just like nurse Dot up there!
> 
> I tell you, I'm in the wrong business!
> 
> ...



errr, eastender, since when does a nurse earn more than a webpage internet person?

£11 or £ 12/ hour or so (for a nurse without tax)..


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 31, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> errr, eastender, since when does a nurse earn more than a webpage internet person?


I get paid in coal.

Good website == big lump of coal.

Bad website == small lump of coal.

It's hard work, but I try to make the best of it.


----------

